
This Brilliant Hack Gives the iPad a Whole New Button - rayascott
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90147192/this-brilliant-hack-gives-the-ipad-a-whole-new-button?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=feedburner+fastcodesign&utm_content=feedburner
======
whipoodle
Pretty clever. Bummer if your iPad is black though.

